# SIM 180 vs Range Rover 4.6 HSE P38A......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all..........:wave:

After having completed David's Merc SL 500 R230 not so long ago, as seen here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=192502

I was asked if I would 'tidy' up the Range Rover that he owned as well...........:doublesho

Safe to say I hadn't detailed one before but jumped at the chance to try something different and agreed a date to sort the motor out, sadly for us both this would be just as the 'cold snap' hit us but it hasn't stopped me before, so after a slow and steady drive down some little back roads I arrived at David's to the following:





































Not too many before photos as I think it's clear it was cold, dirty and I needed to get cracking.........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

First up was the wheels and David just wanted them cleaning on the car, he is looking to either get these refurbished or replaced in the near future. Taking this into account I rinsed the arch and wheel first:



















Adopting the '2GM - Two Glove Method', Megs Wheel Brightner was applied:










This was then aggitated with the Vikan Long Stiff Wheel Brush however I struggled to get it inbetween the wheel and disc:










Changed to a Vikan Short Stiff Wheel Brush:










Front faces were attended too with a Detailer Brush:










I then applied some Megs APC to the tyre and wheel arch:



















This was aggitated with a Vikan Arch Brush:



















After a rinse this left me with the following:










This process was repeated on all the other wheels and arches.........:thumb:

The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsed first:










Also rinsed off some bird muck off the Merc while I was there, protection working well:










I then foamed the Range Rover:



















While this dwelled I went around various areas with a Detailer Brush:














































The car was then washed using the 2BM - Wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the Rinse bucket:










This process was repeated on the rest of the car and yes I did need to get the ladder out to do the roof:



















I then rinsed the car and then clayed the car using some Megs Last Touch and some Elite Fine Poly Clay:










Another rinse and then some more Megs Last Touch:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Into the garage and I then taped up the car and broke out the PTG, readings looking pretty good at around 100:



















Slightly low in some areas and yes I need to replace the battery:










My test panel was on the Passenger front wing and I worked in some Megs 105 on a Megs Polishing Pad:










Before on either side of the line it looked as follows:



















After:



















Refinement with some Megs 205 on a 3M Finishing Pad looked as follows:



















Happy with this I then set off with my iPod on play working on these lovely nice flat panels which were also the perfect height, one of the more comfortable cars to work on, apart from the roof..........:buffer:

After a fair few hours of machine time, I then removed all the tape off, looks like I had used a fair bit:










Rolling the car outside it looked as follows:










The temperature was dropping drastically now so I had to be in and out of the garage to complete the final parts of the detail, rinsing first to remove all the excess polish dust:










Some pre-LSP beading:










Then I applied some Megs Last Touch:










I decided to go with something pretty durable as I am not too sure how much attention this will receive in comparision to the Merc, so opted for some Collinite 476s via an Applicator Pad:










This was followed by a Zaino Z8 wipedown:










While still inside I took some pics as this point:



























































































I then cleaned all the windows inside and out with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths:










Then some Megs Hyper Dressing was then applied to the arches:










The tyres were dressed with some AS Highstyle via a Paint Brush:










*The Results:*









































































David was pretty happy with the results and for a fairly old motor with only 55k on the clock I think it's a keeper, looks like it's in great condition and just needs some time spending on the interior now, I unfortunatley didn't have enough time in the day, it gets so dark around 4pm now...............

Great to detail something different and really enjoyed the larger flat panels at a better working height, just a shame the roof line couldn't have been lower..........:lol:

Comments good or bad welcome as always.......


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation as always mate. That combo worked a treat on the notoriously troublesome paintwork:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work on a challenging detail Si, I needed step ladders when I detailed a Rangie and I'm tall!

:thumb:


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

Great work esprcially when its this cold outside at the moment! - Earlier this year I did a detail on my gf's bosses 4.6HSE and like you I needed a step ladder for the roof. Agree with you on the flat panals too there really easy to work with but the roof just seemed to go on and on forever.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

good work!!


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Immense - what a beast! Some great work there bud, looks well.

Straying ot a bit - how long have you had your Powercraft pw, and what's it like? My pw is on it's last legs so I'm auditioning new ones - would appreciate your opinion, cheers :thumb:


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

looks completely different! nice one


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks great! Megs 205 and 105 certainly doing a good job. I need to grab some of those.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

slrestoration said:


> Great transformation as always mate. That combo worked a treat on the notoriously troublesome paintwork:thumb:


why is it troublesome?
hope its not too bad i have got to do mine now i have a da:doublesho

nice job on the roro too:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks quailty work as usual....

Not so sure about 4x4s that are that clean mind you.... I prefer them dirty!

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ade33 said:


> Immense - what a beast! Some great work there bud, looks well.
> 
> Straying ot a bit - how long have you had your Powercraft pw, and what's it like? My pw is on it's last legs so I'm auditioning new ones - would appreciate your opinion, cheers :thumb:


No problem on the question about the Powercraft unit..........:thumb:

I basically bought another one as a spare a while ago and then both failed on me around the same time, I got both of them repaired under warranty and sold one of them on, so this is a repaired one being used but touch wood it's going well, the extension hose is a must though..........:thumb:

I have also invested in a Nilfisk C120 4-6 but I haven't really used it, seems better built but doesn't have the same power as the Powercraft so I am just using that one until it passes on...............



maxtherotti said:


> why is it troublesome?
> hope its not too bad i have got to do mine now i have a da:doublesho
> 
> nice job on the roro too:thumb:


I think you will be fine with a DA, your working time will just be a bit longer and you might need a stronger polish and pad combination.......:buffer:



The Cueball said:


> Looks quailty work as usual....
> 
> Not so sure about 4x4s that are that clean mind you.... I prefer them dirty!
> 
> ...


Know what you mean mate, trust me, it's nice and dirty now............:lol:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

maxtherotti said:


> why is it troublesome?
> hope its not too bad i have got to do mine now i have a da:double


More often than not it becomes warm very quickly which leads to it becoming sticky. Using a DA you should be fine as it generates far less heat than a rotary


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice job,looks great:thumb:


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Lovely job :buffer:

Nice to see one with the big petrol engine too :thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Lovely work! And out in the cold too! 

Gotta love LR vehicles!


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

Great work Baker!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good mate, Like the 2GM


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks so much better now :thumb:......A lot of hard work there on a rather hugh vehicle :buffer:......I recently detailed my sisters Land Rover TD5 so know just what you went through in the cold....:thumb:
Great Turn around :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work ,thats a big car for one days work !!!!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top stuff mate:thumb: Brave man out in those conditions


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent work Si, tackling any type of 4x4 in the Winter is not exactly fun!
Did the polish continue to play ball as the day went on?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

si great work


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work as always boss :thumb:


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

very nice transformation!


----------



## BretFraz (May 16, 2007)

Fantastic work, Simon. Big SUV's are always a challenge to detail in a reasonable time, but you delivered great results in tough conditions. Very well done.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Excellent work!
That Colli & Z8 combo sounds good!
I'll have to give it a go.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Love the ladder, Nice turn around...


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumb: Thanks bud.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great job, looks stunning! Love these rangies. The king of the 4x4s!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great turnaround.


----------



## Lee Yoder (Sep 11, 2008)

Excellent resto! Too bad about the weather though. 


Later,
Lee


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> Great job, looks stunning! Love these rangies. The king of the 4x4s!!!


they are awsome:thumb:
even with the faults and 16mpg thirst (thats what my 4.6 vogue does on mostly town work:doublesho)

Rob


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Top stuff mate:thumb: Brave man out in those conditions


Sometimes you have to take the rough with the smooth........



sim L said:


> Excellent work Si, tackling any type of 4x4 in the Winter is not exactly fun!
> Did the polish continue to play ball as the day went on?


One of the reasons I opted for Megs 105, always find it behaves well in most temperature conditions, wouldn't have dreamed of using Menz polishes, one of the reasons I shifted them all on..........:thumb:



BretFraz said:


> Fantastic work, Simon. Big SUV's are always a challenge to detail in a reasonable time, but you delivered great results in tough conditions. Very well done.


Thanks Bret and hope all is well over the pond, hope you missed the recent windy conditions out there............:wave:



ade33 said:


> :thumb: Thanks bud.


No worries, any time...........:thumb:


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice Job! Baker!


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> One of the reasons I opted for Megs 105, always find it behaves well in most temperature conditions, wouldn't have dreamed of using Menz polishes, one of the reasons I shifted them all on..........:thumb:
> QUOTE]
> 
> O do menz polishes not work so well in cold conditions then??
> ...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

maxtherotti said:


> O do menz polishes not work so well in cold conditions then??
> i did my bonnet on sun nice and warm when i started but was getting hard work as it chilled down?
> 
> Rob


Just my opinion but I think Menz is a very sensitive polish in different temperatures............


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

worth knowing 
thanks fella:thumb:


----------

